# DV Lottery Application



## beatitboss (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am writing to you as I am willing to apply for the next DV Lottery.

Before I do so, I would like to clarify a few things before can I proceed.

I am a 22 years old male currently studying full time at the University of Melbourne. 

I was born in Poland to a French/Canadian father (my father was born in Ukraine originally) and to a French/Polish mother (she was born in Poland). 

At the time of my birth I received two passports (Canada/France) and was raised in France/Poland and a little bit in Canada.

A couple of year later I also received a Polish passport (2002) as my father had his citizenship resumed and I was under age at that time. 

Hence I was automatically given a Polish passport and now I hold three valid passports and I am a citizen of three countries.

On top of that my fiancee was born in Russia (raised in France) and lives together with me in Australia while also studying at the Uni of Melbourne.

Consequently I became a little bit confused as I know that I cannot apply for the DV lottery with my Canadian passport. However I am allowed to do so while being a French citizen but as mentioned above I was born in Poland and hold a Polish passport since 12 years now.

Could you possibly tell me which passport should I use in order to apply for the DV lottery? Would it be wiser to create a joint application with my fiancee?

All answers will be appreciated, 

Thanks a lot,


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

From the DV-2015 instructions:


> Eligibility
> Requirement #1: Individuals born in countries whose natives qualify may be eligible to enter.
> If you were not born in an eligible country, there are two other ways you might be able to qualify.
>  Was your spouse born in a country whose natives are eligible? If yes, you can claim your spouse’s country of birth—provided that both you and your spouse are named on the selected entry, are issued diversity visas, and enter the United States simultaneously.
> ...


You were born in Poland, and Poland is an eligible country, so I would assume you are eligible?
Certainly because this is also the first question/answer in the FAQ:


> ELIGIBILITY
> 1. What do the terms “native” and “chargeability” mean?
> Native ordinarily means someone born in a particular country, regardless of the individual’s current country of residence or nationality. Native can also mean someone who is entitled to be charged to a country other than the one in which he/she was born under the provisions of Section 202(b) of the Immigration and Nationality Act.
> Because a numerical limitation is placed on immigrants entering from a country or geographic region, each individual is charged to a country. Your chargeability refers to the country whose limitation you count towards.


And as for your fiancee: Russia qualifies too.

Don't forget: only register at the official US government website (for free!), don't pay for registration.
See Diversity Visa (DV) Lottery Program


----------



## beatitboss (Apr 1, 2014)

EVHB said:


> From the DV-2015 instructions:
> 
> You were born in Poland, and Poland is an eligible country, so I would assume you are eligible?
> Certainly because this is also the first question/answer in the FAQ:
> ...


Thanks a lot, it looks like it's good news.

Now I'll have to figure out whether to apply via a joint application or to do two separate procedures.

Do you have an opinion on that?

Thanks for the link. I've been on the genuine website already. 

I read somewhere that one fellow was scammed and paid $1000 in order to access 'further stages' of the procedure. Obviously he's gotten screwed up...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe you're allowed to do "joint" entries in the DV lottery. If you "win" you get visas for your immediate family members (spouse and dependent children). But unless you're married to your fiancée, she isn't included in your entry at all.
Bev


----------



## beatitboss (Apr 1, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe you're allowed to do "joint" entries in the DV lottery. If you "win" you get visas for your immediate family members (spouse and dependent children). But unless you're married to your fiancée, she isn't included in your entry at all.
> Bev



I guess that you are right but we are planning on getting married somewhere around July anyway so it should not be a problem


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You can each enter the lottery as individuals, so your household will get two chances.


----------



## beatitboss (Apr 1, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> You can each enter the lottery as individuals, so your household will get two chances.


fine, and what if one of us gets rejected?

can the other one apply based on the approval of the other one?

Cheers,


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, of course. Two chances means two chances, not one chance based on winning the lottery twice.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

beatitboss said:


> fine, and what if one of us gets rejected?
> 
> can the other one apply based on the approval of the other one?
> 
> Cheers,


There is no "rejection". As long as you are married prior to the interview process you are considered a couple.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you are married at the time you apply, you can mention your wife's/husband's name on your application.
If you are not married at the time you apply (e.g. if you get married 2 days later), you can't mention the other partner on your application. But as long as you are married before you get the interview, one can go with the other if one of you wins. (if they believe your marriage was genuine and not something you did because one of you won the lottery; if you are able to demonstrate that you already are having a relationship now, I don't see any problem, it would be different if, let's say, you found out you won, 1 week later you meet someone who would like to go to US to, and you get married 1 month later).


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You wont know what countries are eligble 0r new rules until next Oct 
and of course certain quarter are trying to get the DV lottery cancel ASAP


----------



## beatitboss (Apr 1, 2014)

EVHB said:


> If you are married at the time you apply, you can mention your wife's/husband's name on your application.
> If you are not married at the time you apply (e.g. if you get married 2 days later), you can't mention the other partner on your application. But as long as you are married before you get the interview, one can go with the other if one of you wins. (if they believe your marriage was genuine and not something you did because one of you won the lottery; if you are able to demonstrate that you already are having a relationship now, I don't see any problem, it would be different if, let's say, you found out you won, 1 week later you meet someone who would like to go to US to, and you get married 1 month later).



That's perfectly understandable. We've been together for the last 6 years. There are loads of people out there who can certify that our relationship is/was genuine. We pay bills together, have a joint bank account, went to high school together (long time ago:tongue etc.

So as you can see I am not so concerned about proving the existence of the relationship at all.

Well, in this case I'll be applying for the DV Lottery in October and we'll see what happens. 

What's interesting is that I will be applying from Australia but I was born in Poland hence everything will depend on the number of candidates back there.


----------



## beatitboss (Apr 1, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> You wont know what countries are eligble 0r new rules until next Oct
> and of course certain quarter are trying to get the DV lottery cancel ASAP


That's true. I hope it won't get cancelled and I hope that there will be some room for me there .

According tu rumors the entire thing was supposed to be cancelled almost 2 years ago but it's still operational as for now.

On the other hand everybody knows that there are loads of illegal aliens in the USA and that the government is trying to control the situation before letting newcomers in...


----------

